# Prayers needed....



## Unicoidawg (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey guys one of our own needs some prayers this morning. Our own Dana Young is having heart surgery this morning and could use as many prayers as possible. Most here know him from the board, but for those that know him personaly he is a dear friend and mentor. Thanks... and if I hear any news I will pass it along.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 31, 2012)

prayers and good thoughts going up for Dana ......

Keep us posted on how he's doing BJ ...


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 31, 2012)

My Prayers are added for Dana! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 31, 2012)

Prayers sent up.


----------



## rydert (Aug 31, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 31, 2012)

just said a prayer for young family.


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 31, 2012)

Praying for him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2012)

Prayers for Dana!


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 31, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 31, 2012)

going up now


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 31, 2012)

Alright, just spoke with Jeremy (Dana's son) and he came out of surgery a little while ago. They said things went well and it looks good. Please continue keep the Young family in your thoughts.


----------



## PurpleRose (Aug 31, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 4, 2012)

Hows the ole boy doin' this AM .....


----------



## Huntress (Sep 4, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 4, 2012)

Still Praying for Dana.


----------



## Jasper (Sep 4, 2012)

paymaster said:


> still praying for dana.



x2!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 4, 2012)

All right everybody..... Dana came home this afternoon. His son Jeremy asked me to come help get him in the house safely and settled. He is in good spirits, but he is tired and sore. He still has a ways to go, but things are looking good so far. Thanks for al the prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 4, 2012)

Great news.
Prayers continue.
.


----------



## Israel (Sep 9, 2012)

prayers of thanksgiving to the giver of life.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2012)

Just saw this one. Prayers for Dana and his family. Glad he came through it all ok, and wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 10, 2012)

Glad all went well. Prayers said.


----------



## Duff (Sep 10, 2012)

Continued prayers for you Dana


----------



## Papa Bear (Sep 10, 2012)

Just saw post, but prayers sent.


----------

